# CFT: Sound drivers



## joel@ (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi all,

I'd be interested to know if we have any users of the following sound drivers (press the link to go to the manual page):

snd_ad1816
snd_als4000
snd_aureal
snd_csa
snd_ds1
snd_fm801
snd_maestro
snd_maestro3
snd_neomagic
snd_solo
snd_via82c686
snd_vibes

If you have one of these cards (some are integrated on the motherboard, some are pci/isa), can you test it with 9-CURRENT? I'm quite sure that some of these drivers are broken and have been for years, but I'd like to be sure (I don't own any of these cards myself).


----------

